# Which brush do I need?



## Pixiee (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi it’s been 6 yrs since I joined and hadn’t stopped by to post again 
Be of an update we ended up with the dog we dreamed of
We had a tough start as our dog was prouder from a pet shop and flown to us
We had aggression with food and at one point we were worried we’d have to rehome our dog. We have children with special needs and our son dreamed of a golden retriever named Charlie 
She went through a terrible few years and has become the indoor dog we love 
I come home to a dog inside with aircon on just for her she really is a wonderful loving part of our family 
We had a groomer that we aren’t going to continue to use so just wondering which brushes I need? 
We are in Queensland Australia so very hot and need to remove her under coat as much as we can 
Thanks heaps and for all the support in the early hard days


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would invest in a good comb instead- and maybe a rake if the undercoat is heavy- https://www.chewy.com/pat-your-pet-...=cpc&utm_content=Pat Your Pet&utm_campaign=hg or something that looks like this, and https://www.chewy.com/andis-steel-pet-comb-75-in/dp/54017.... don't get a comb longer than 7.5 inches, or it will probably hurt your hand.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome back. I always like to hear from people who overcame a difficult beginning and now enjoy their dog.


----------



## Pixiee (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions I’ll pick them up today 
And yes our Charlie has turned into the most loving buetiful dog. When she is home alone she is always inside with the air-con on keeping her cool. My boys have autism and one son also has Down syndrome Charlie will lay partly on our son if he is getting worked up. She is a huge part of our family. Hope she is around for many more years it’s goong to be hard when she leaves us


----------

